# Punk Rock Fans



## cameron_highlander (4 Mar 2007)

It's a slow day doing nothing;

any army.ca members fans of good old (real) punk music? It's wierd when alot of the music in 180 degrees opposite to my political views (punk music is political music) but regardless, it's what I grew up on. 

So let's hear it from the punk/oi/harcore fans out there. I'll start;

Dropkick Murphys
Street Dogs
Social Distortion
Cock Sparrer
Hudson Falcons
King Size Braces
Angels, Saints and Heros
Bloody Irish Boys
Blood or Whisky
Barstool Hooligans
Pennywise
the Offspring
the Mahones
the Dead Kennedys

Come on folks, I know theres some of you around here.


----------



## KwaiLo (4 Mar 2007)

DOA
DRI
Dayglo Abortions
UK Subs
The Clash
Agnostic Front
Black Flag
Bad Brains
Minor Threat

I don't think that listening to music that is 180 to your personal views is odd at all.  I think that allowing yourself to be told what to do, as CF members are, is different than being an unwilling victim of a 'big brother' type, even if it is just in your own head.


----------



## condor888000 (4 Mar 2007)

Bad Religion
Queens of the Stone Age
Flogging Molly(bit softer, but still good stuff)
Anti-Flag(for that extreme leftist view)
The Atari's
Sum 41
Billy Talent
Rise Against
Pearl Jam(if not really punk, not far off)
Green Day
Alexisonfire


Mostly I prefer more along the old pop-punk lines like Blink-182, older Green Day and the like, however there is a lot of good stuff out there that harsher.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Mar 2007)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Bad Religion
> Queens of the Stone Age
> Flogging Molly(bit softer, but still good stuff)
> Anti-Flag(for that extreme leftist view)
> ...


Old?  Come now!  I'm talking groups such as:
Discharge
Iggy and the Stooges
The Dead Kennedys (mentioned already, but worth a second look)
The Go-Gos (prior to their "pop" phase)

YOUR bands, as mentioned, are 90's version of "punk".  Forget Avril Levigne et al, and never mind the Bollocks!


----------



## Yeoman (4 Mar 2007)

well here's the list of bands I'm into (excluding obvious ones, and one already mentioned)
xlooking forwardx
with blood comes cleansing
through the eyes of the dead
with honour
ten yard fight
summers end
sinking ships
poison the well
scars of tomorrow
a dozen furies
at the drive in (man I wish they never broke up, the two bands they formed both kind suck)
most precious blood
choking victim
comeback kid (by far one of the best hardcore bands out there, a MUST check out, wake the dead is awesome)
helltrain
job for a cowboy
now this band is a little more categorized with blink 182 and what not, but they're canadian so that makes them good; chixdiggit
that's just a short list I've compiled. there's lots more from that list 
Greg


----------



## condor888000 (4 Mar 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> Forget Avril Levigne et al, and never mind the Bollocks!



AVRIL!!! Now c'mon, don't be so harsh, I'm not THAT nuts.


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Mar 2007)

Sex Pistols
Dead Kenadeys
Misfits
Black Flag
Rollins Band
Sinisters
Forgotten Rebels
Ramones


----------



## ClaytonD (5 Mar 2007)

Well, I didn't live in the time. But I sure listen to it. There are a couple repeats here but a lot of what I listen to.

- DOA (It was a big honor playing a show with them, considering they helped pioneer Canadian punk. That and I'm from Vancouver)
- Real Mckenzies
- The Descendants (Anyone?)
- No Means No
- Black Flag
- Dead Kennedy's 
- Bad Brains
   
As for the bands I listen to a lot these days, its mostly Dropkick Murphy's, Flogging Molly, and Against Me!.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Mar 2007)

Sham 69

Skrewdriver - hope I spelled that right

Souxie and the Banshees

I do gotta mention DOA, saw them in '89, played a pub called The Venue in Regina. That song Where Evil Grows, an ole Poppy Family (Terry and Susan Jacks) tune, they reinvented it, ha.

That night, got pissed as a parrot, blackspot drunkeness, nearly OD'd on my Uncle Ronnie's moonshine.

The Forgotten Rebels, bloody legends, even today I have a CD with all those crazy lyrics. Bomb the Boats, ha!


Wes


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2007)

Sex Pistols _God Save The Queen, The Filth & The Fury_
The Ramones _BlitzkriegBop, Merry Christmas_ 
The Clash _White Riot_
Dead Kennedys _Holiday In Cambodia, Too Drunk To..._
The Telepathys _I Don't Like Sundays_
The Exploited _Beat The Bastards_

Blondie (the early stuff)

and I'll throw this into the mix:
Iggy Pop & The Stooges _No Fun_

Youtube has a good series running on "_The Punk Years_"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFHZRW3Ug4s&mode=related&search=
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zvv-dXgEfo&mode=related&search=

Youtube is also running the last Punkshow at CBGBs here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeIlMqssLjw&mode=related&search=


----------



## a_majoor (5 Mar 2007)

Little known but worth listening to is X "Under the Big Black Sun"


----------



## orange.paint (5 Mar 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Sex Pistols
> Dead Kenadeys
> Misfits
> Black Flag
> ...



Forgotten rebels,my all time favorite band.
"All good soldiers wanna fight...."



			
				Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> Sham 69
> 
> Skrewdriver - hope I spelled that right



Wes,
Your bald and you listen to skrewdriver?
Do you wear red and white suspenders and Garrison boots?Burn crosses much?
LOL,unless I'm thinking of a different skrewdriver! (I hope)


----------



## army outfitters (5 Mar 2007)

GBH, city baby's revenge. Saw them at the Diamond in Toronto before it closed, what a show
Dayglows? I thought I was the only one who listened to them. Argh, F***, Kill, saw them at sneeky dees, great show


----------



## Bobby Rico (5 Mar 2007)

Nice, I was wondering if there were any military folk out there that listened to punk rock.  Cool to see that there are.  I profess to being a bit of a punk rocker (I wonder what the guys at the RC thought of me when I walked in? I looked a little misplaced).  I'm mostly into hardcore and ska-punk, but I like some of the other sub-genres like Oi! and psychobilly.  I'm also a vocalist in my own psychobilly/punkabilly band 'Teenage Zombie Elvis'.

Dead Kennedys
TSOL
Operation Ivy
Ramones
Adolescents
Buzzcocks
Black Flag
The Clash
Misfits
Social Distortion
Bad Religion
Rancid
SNFU
The Specials (yeah they're ska, but worth mentioning)
Cockney Rejects

More recent bands I like- 
Flogging Molly
Dropkick Murphys
The Matadors (excellent Canadian psychobilly band)
The Creepshow (another homegrown psychobilly band)
The Alley Dukes (Canadian rockabilly/punkabilly band)
Cheap Suits (local Canadian ska band)

(to Ex_RCAR_011- Actually, Skrewdriver in their early years weren't associated at all with National Front or any other extreme right organization.  The other original members of the band left when the singer began associating with NF and British Movement a little later and all of them have since stated that they didn't believe in his far right leanings)


----------



## orange.paint (5 Mar 2007)

OK just double checked Wes.

Socially acceptable in Aussieland? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Skrewdriver---White-Rider--.jpg


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Nice, I was wondering if there were any military folk out there that listened to punk rock.



I listen to anything (except country).

I'm wondering if I shopuld start up a Straus/Chopin thread shortly. I can't be the only one who also enjoys listen to that around here either.   >


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I listen to anything (except country).
> 
> I'm wondering if I shopuld start up a Straus/Chopin thread shortly. I can't be the only one who also enjoys listen to that around here either.   >



I prefer Tchaikovsky, Andrew Lloyd Weber, Bach, and Mozart, myself.


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I prefer Tchaikovsky, Andrew Lloyd Weber, Bach, and Mozart, myself.



Are they on your Ipod? I've got them too!! LOL. My 9er just cringes!!


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Are they on your Ipod? I've got them too!! LOL. My 9er just cringes!!



A couple of them...I have them on my MP3 along with some NOFX, some Godsmack, some Diana Krall, and some Sinatra...eclectic tastes...


----------



## Staff Weenie (5 Mar 2007)

Started as a kid with old Beatles albums, moved on to U2, The Alarm, and New Model Army in the 80's. Then to Exploited, Dead Kennedys etc.

Nowadays - almost anything goes - Bach & Mozart, nothing like Glen Miller or the Dorsey Brothers, and ever since I married a Jamaican - lots of The Right Honourable Robert Nesta Marley!


----------



## Teflon (5 Mar 2007)

Forgotten Rebels! - Havn't heard about them in a few years, have they put anything out in the last 5 or so years?


----------



## Gramps (5 Mar 2007)

Skrewdriver? If there is one thing I cant stand are skinheads and their Oi band crap. Punk is one thing but skrewdriver and their ilk are completely different. I would post some of their lyrics but they are far too offensive for a public forum such as this. Disgusting.

Now Rollins Band and Black Flag are on the top of my list and have been since I was a teenager. Of course the Circle Jerks should get some special mention too.


----------



## Bobby Rico (5 Mar 2007)

Hey come on man, not all Skinheads are racist pricks.  Sharpies and Red skins are some of the coolest guys I know.  And bands like Sham 69 and Cockney Rejects, who are Oi! bands, are great.  I find it personally insulting that all skinheads are erroneously grouped as being racists or on the extreme right.  It's just not the case.  Skinheads, REAL skinheads I mean (not those right-wing nut jobs- or boneheads as they're collectively known as) are just working class punks- most of whom are apolitical or more centric in their policial beliefs.  The whole skinhead culture even spawned from black dockworkers in England who shaved their heads for sanitary reasons- and most of them had strong ties to ska and reggae music, which kind of make these racist skins pretty much a contradiction-in-terms if you think about it.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Mar 2007)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Forgotten Rebels! - Havn't heard about them in a few years, have they put anything out in the last 5 or so years?



According to Wiki their last album was Nobody's Heros in 2000.  Saw them in twice on the same day when they released Criminal Zero.  Once in HMV on Young for the release and that night at Lee's Palace (I think...).  Was a good show anyway.

D


----------



## Gramps (5 Mar 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> Hey come on man, not all Skinheads are racist pricks.  Sharpies and Red skins are some of the coolest guys I know.  And bands like Sham 69 and Cockney Rejects, who are Oi! bands, are great.  I find it personally insulting that all skinheads are erroneously grouped as being racists or on the extreme right.  It's just not the case.  Skinheads, REAL skinheads I mean (not those right-wing nut jobs- or boneheads as they're collectively known as) are just working class punks- most of whom are apolitical or more centric in their policial beliefs.  The whole skinhead culture even spawned from black dockworkers in England who shaved their heads for sanitary reasons- and most of them had strong ties to ska and reggae music, which kind of make these racist skins pretty much a contradiction-in-terms if you think about it.


Trust me I have studied and even gotten into a few scuffles with those from the extreme right of the skinhead culture of course it was us who decided to crash their little rally, as well I know a couple of former SHARPS. I am well aware of the different types of skinhead and I am also well aware of the history of the skinhead movement and the band Skrewdriver. I suppose this thread should get back to the original topic or someone might lock it up.

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Bobby Rico (5 Mar 2007)

Yes, I suppose the last thing we need is for this to turn into a political debate regarding the political views of those of the counter-culture.  Back on topic---


Speaking of the Jerks, whom I love, they are releasing a new album soon.  And did anyone check out the movie American Hardcore?  If you did, what did you think?  I haven't seen it myself yet, I'm still waiting until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Gramps (5 Mar 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> And did anyone check out the movie American Hardcore?  If you did, what did you think?  I haven't seen it myself yet, I'm still waiting until it comes out on DVD.


It is out on DVD now at our local Rogers but I think I might have to give my other half here a bottle of wine or two before I can convince her to watch it. She hates that Junk I listen to.


----------



## mover1 (5 Mar 2007)

What about my all time personal fav....DIE TOTEN HOSEN. 
I picked up an LP in Germany in 1991 and was hooked ever since.
Unfortunately my Cassette collection went by the wayside years ago. Hopefully one day with any luck I just may be able to move into a location that has that new fangled high speed Internet and I may be able to download a few songs.


----------



## Bigmac (5 Mar 2007)

Nobody mentioned *"The Monks"*. One of their best albums was "Bad Habits" which included the songs " Johnny be Rotten Tonight" and my personal favorite " Nice Legs, Shame about her Face". Classic punk. >


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Mar 2007)

Ah yes, I Got Drugs In My Pocket.......

Used to have Bad Habits on vinyl, bought a CD on sale for cheap a few yrs back. I am thinking 1980 for the record though???

Skrewdriver is extreme, but its just lyrics, and is classic oi!

The soundtrack for 'Romper Stomper' aint too bad either. At times my neighbours wonder, and I'll be home soon, away from this festering mess, so neighbours, be warned, I got the whole month of April off (shy of final approval of course, ha), and my stereo needs the dust blown off it. Its been since August since it has been tested.

Its going on 0100 here in the CP, its windy, and yes dusty (more poo dust- oh nooooooo - start hording the asswipe) as ever, but warm out.

Regards from Baghdaddy,

Wes


----------



## Springroll (5 Mar 2007)

Sex Pistols
The Ramones
The Clash
Dayglo Abortions
Suicidal Tendencies

Geez, these bands bring me back to a very awkward time in my teens....lol


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Mar 2007)

Dropkick Murphys
Queens of the Stone Age
Flogging Molly
Sum 41
Billy Talent
Green Day
Alexisonfire
The Clash

Does The Real McKenzies count too?


----------



## imawesome (5 Mar 2007)

- Pixies...... Greatest band ever
- Propagandhi
- A.F.I
- Bad Religion
- Mike Ness
- Gob
- Me first and the gimmie gimmies

maybe even Elvis Costello


----------



## Yeoman (5 Mar 2007)

blood for blood?!?
man and here I thought I was the only guy in ontario that listened to them.
I don't know if I metioned them; but as i lay dying. yeah I know (if you check) they're a christian band; but heck I'm presbyterian so.........
I don't get why people are sometimes put off by christian bands; ain't nothing wrong with them
I'm banging my head trying to remember the name of one band from kitchener. I use to know the drummer. they were good for a local band.
ontariopunk.com is a good website to check out. myspace ALWAYS has bands on there that you'll never hear until you heard em on myspace.
I tend to use arse to download a couple of songs from bands I want to hear and go from there.
Greg


----------



## orange.paint (5 Mar 2007)

Sorry for getting this one a little off topic.

You mean to tell me you get away blaring music such aslyrics)

http://www.houseoflyrics.com/lyrics/skrewdriver/white_power.html

And someone don't punch your head in?

And your a Sgt in the military.....great.
Glad I ain't a person of different decent in your troop. :

Use to have respect.That's some racist shit.The only reason I know about the band was a few losers from my home town who never saw a black person in their life,thought it was cool.....oh and they were 15.

Wow.
Punk is good.Racist shit ain't.Better get outta here...as my blood aint pure aryan.

*hijack over.*


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Mar 2007)

I think the Dead Kennedys hit the nail on the head with "Nazi Punks"

(Which, for the uneducated out there who think that Jello Biafra is a dessert, is a song decrying Nazis)


----------



## devil39 (5 Mar 2007)

Classics
Husker Du
Meat Puppets
Black Flag
Circle Jerks
Ramones
Dead Kennedys
Forgotton Rebels
DOA
The Cramps
The Butthole Surfers
The Clash
Rancid

Some real indie stuff from my youth
Porcelain Forehead
Honest Injun
Unwarranted Trust

My favourite newer stuff
Dropkick Murphys
Against Me! - playing in Ottawa Wednesday and I have tickets


----------



## Gramps (5 Mar 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> I think the Dead Kennedys hit the nail on the head with "Nazi Punks"
> 
> (Which, for the uneducated out there who think that Jello Biafra is a dessert, is a song decrying Nazis)


Yup, that about sums it up.


----------



## hoist-monkey (5 Mar 2007)

I still listen to Henry "Hank" Rollins.
I have some of his solo stuff, some Black Flag and a few obscure songs of his 
 "The Boxed Life", is a spoken word performance of his that I have on CD, I use to have it on VHS but lent it to someone and lost it.
I have a couple of his books, "Pissing in the Gene Pool & Art to choke hearts"

Also love Iggy Pop and the Stooges.
Found a old video of Iggy being interviewed on CBC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqxcgPPdYwo

His new song with the Teddybears - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIiP-aAaupA

My wife doesn't get Punk or alternative music, she loves techno, disco and country, so we agree to disagree on music taste.


----------



## SprCForr (6 Mar 2007)

I've always enjoyed the old stuff.
I'd like to add Wendy O Williams and the Plasmatics. Boy did she hate TV's!


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Mar 2007)

Patti Smith
The Mekons
The Clash
Ramones
Sex Pistols
Dead Kennedy's
Buzzcocks
Stooges

They've all been mentioned, but were all on my playlist a whole lifetime ago.

PS... Good call on the Plasmatics, jeff!

edited to fix a spelling error


----------



## SprCForr (6 Mar 2007)

That was the influence of one Bob Bremner.


----------



## ClaytonD (6 Mar 2007)

Here's a question. What was all of your guy's first punk band? The first one that got you hooked at least.

Me? Well, back around when I was only 9 years old I started listening to The Offspring and Pennywise, my friend's cousin was a punker and he ended up showing us a bunch of bands. Amazing that my friend barely listens to punk now and I ended up in a punk band for a few years. My political and social views started to change a bit away from my bands left wing viewpoints, and I ended up quitting. 

Not to get off topic, but:

I've played with a skinhead band before, unknowingly at first. And I've been around plenty of White Power/Nazi punks, and I have to say they are the most vile people I've met. 

I have also met and played with many anarchists, super left wing people. I disagree with many of their viewpoints, but at least I wasn't in danger of my tiny frame being stomped into oblivion by offending the wrong guy.


----------



## Steel Badger (6 Mar 2007)

Lots of good bands and shows in the Hamilton / TO area

The Forgotten Rebels  ( the lads who saved from from life as a DUran Duran junkie)
The Wet Spots ( Now kinda sorta back together...maybe) 
The Sick Boys
Class Assassins


oh yeah...i still see a few of the Dick van Dykes at my local pub......


----------



## armyvern (6 Mar 2007)

Man, how did this thread run so long before mention of Wendy O & the Plasmatics?? I can't believe I neglected her. Yep Jeff, good call.


----------



## Bobby Rico (6 Mar 2007)

The band that got me into punk was the Misfits.  I used to hang out with a couple of punk-rocker type kids in high school, and they were really big into the 'Fits and got me listening to them.  From there on I started listening to Bad Religion and Rancid---Rancid really got me into the whole Ska thing.  Started listening to the Mighty Mighty Bosstones, The Specials and Sublime after that.  My first punk show was a Real McKenzies show when I was 19, and that pretty much opened me up to the Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly etc.  I met a couple of Sharpies through a friend and they got me into some of the Oi! stuff they listen to like the Angelic Upstarts and the Cockney Rejects.  Currently I'm really into the Psychobilly and punkabilly sound thanks to bands like Tiger Army, Creepshow and Matadors.


And for those local to Toronto- there is a HUGE underground punk scene in this city, and there are some killer bands out there.  Just saw a show on Friday, the Creepshow headlined with four other bands playing.   Highly recommend going to these shows.  If anyone thinks Punk is dead, just go and your mind will change VERY quickly.

(edit- spelling)


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Mar 2007)

Ramones and Sex Pistols were probably the first two punk bands that got my attention, along with a pretty (un?)healthy dose of Velvet Underground.


----------



## ClaytonD (7 Mar 2007)

Not sure if anyone here has mentioned them already. But anyone who follows the local punk scene in Alberta and BC knows the Wednesday Night Heroes (Or should, they rock).

I wanted to ask if anyone here has heard of 'Rebel Spell'. They're from Vancouver and are an amazing local punk act. 

As for some old bands, I don't listen to em much but theyre worth mentioning: 

- Circle Jerks
- Minute Men
- The Cro-Mags
- Sick of it All

And how about Crass? I don't think I saw them mentioned.


Edit: Blah! How could I have forgot SNFU!? Canadian skate punk band of the 1980s.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Sep 2007)

So, I guess I will post this up here. This one a new song by the Dropkick Murphys, called State of Massachusetts from their new album that will be released September 18. Its a great song an I cant waite for the CD to come out. 

Video


----------



## Bane (1 Sep 2007)

Bad Religion hooked me when I was 13 or 14, all I had in my collection was like def leopard and Bon Jovi and then I heard the No Control Album...and it was up hill from there. BTW, there new album "New Maps of Hell" is really good if anyone was thinking of getting it.


----------



## Samsquanch (1 Sep 2007)

Dropkick all the way


----------



## Nieghorn (2 Sep 2007)

Just a sampling ...

The Clash (every album)
The Pistols
Rancid
DKM
Bad Religion
Bouncing Souls
Alkaline Trio
AFI (not a fan of the latest)
Strung Out
International Noise Conspiracy
Millencolin

... and lots of ska punk like:

Less Than Jake
Mustard Plug
Mad Caddies
Buck O Nine
MU330
Save Ferris


(lots more ska, but that's for another topic)


----------



## Yeoman (2 Sep 2007)

is there anyone else here that listens to hardcore punk?
I just stumbled onto august burns red. I had heard of them before, but they blew me away.
I can't think of any of the other bands I just found in the last while. but when I get back to base, I can pass along some bands.
and I STILL have yet to find Bad Brains latest album! has anyone seen it for sale anywhere?!? I haven't even found it in TO


----------



## chriscalow (3 Sep 2007)

i went to a riot once, and a blood for blood concert broke out!

earth crisis,
first blood,
hatebreed,
rancid,
sexpistols,
inflames,
the exploited,
one life crew,
pennywise


----------



## Bobby Rico (3 Sep 2007)

I've heard New Maps of Hell, and I have to say it's one of the best things I've heard in awhile.  Bad Religion remains one of the truest, REAL punk bands out there, and they rarely disappoint.  Went to see them in concert with Dropkick Murphys last year, and talk about a great show!  Both bands really have their shit tight.

In response to Yeoman- I love classic hardcore.  TSOL, Circle Jerks, Black Flag, Teen Idles....Great bands.  I was definitely born a decade late.  I should have been a teenager in the 80s.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Sep 2007)

You still would have been 10 years too late. ;D


----------



## The Anti-Royal (4 Sep 2007)

My all time fave - a trio of horrible, but angry, musicians from Michigan with what could possibly be the best band name ever - the Crucif$#@s.  Best song?  "Hinckley Had A Vision".


----------



## Yeoman (5 Sep 2007)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You still would have been 10 years too late. ;D



pfft you're talking about the 77 punk scene.
we're talking about the mid eights american hardcore punk scene that exploded mainly out in Cali and Vancouver, but there was some stuff in New York, Boston and DC. well it was everywhere, but those were the main spots
Everyone must watch American Hardcore
greatest documentary on the American punk scene I've ever seen.
This was one of the first years where I was actually disappointed I didn't go to Warp Tour. Lots of good hardcore like bands out there, and lots of kids thinking they could mosh until I get in


----------



## Bobby Rico (6 Sep 2007)

Eh, I stopped going to the Warped Tour when they started bringing along these shitty poseur bands like Sum 41, Good Charlotte and some of these other dime-a-dozen pop rock assholes.  Personally, I prefer the underground scene now---it's the only place where punk rock truly still exists with a few minor exceptions.

And yeah, I hear you about the mosh pits---a bunch of 140 pound skinny white teenagers are nary a match for a 210 pound 6' guy like myself.  There's nothing like smashing some poor teenibopper into the floor, helping him up, then doing it all over again!  Good times.


----------



## Bobby Rico (8 Sep 2007)

Check out this little gem- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6jwyMiilgE

This is one of those songs that rile up the old folks who like the original, and fire up the younguns.  Good ol' Canadian punk rock.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (11 Sep 2007)

cockney rejects
Forgotten rebels
Exploited.


----------



## fourninerzero (13 Oct 2007)

Big Name

Dropkick murphys (show in edmonton November 9th)
rancid
NOFX
Flogging Molly,
Real Mackenzies
horrorpops
tiger army
nekromantix
Reverend Horton Heat
the misfits
alexisonfire
Wednesday night heroes (edmonton locals)


Old school
Bad Brains
SubZero
Merauder
DOA
Murphys Law

SKA/reggae
the toasters
the specials
Mad Bombers Society (edmonton locals)
the skatalites
the aggrolites
the rudies
king cannon
king horror
desmond dekker

Locals

Whitey houston
the mark birtles project
our mercury
on the brink
the shout out out outs


----------



## Yeoman (20 Oct 2007)

I not too few years ago, got to drink with the exploited after their set. it was rather interesting to say the least. sometimes I do miss the punk shows at call the office in london.


----------



## Bobby Rico (21 Oct 2007)

Damn, I'm gonna be stuck in St Jean on the 16th, otherwise I'd be all over that ticket.


----------



## fourninerzero (12 Nov 2007)

Friday night here in Edmonton was the Murphy's, the tossers, the Briggs, and Calgary locals rum runner. the tossers were awesome, rum runner stepped up to the plate to put on an awesome show, the Briggs cranked it out, and the Murphy's put on the best show I've ever seen them do. all the great songs off of all the albums, from the gangs all here and skinhead on the MTBA, right up to kiss me Im shit faced, god willing, and the state of masschechutets, and everything in between. awesome show.


----------



## gt102 (12 Nov 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Dropkick Murphys are playing in Toronto on Nov. 16th, as an FYI.
> 
> (I also have an extra ticket for sale, same price as you'd find on Ticketmaster, 30.25$...I just bought one for a friend who is probably backing out so if anyone wants it to get it off my hands....it would be appreciated).



haha, I dont need the ticket, but Ill see you there I guess!

Look for a fellow in a black watch tartan and combat boots! haha.


----------



## gt102 (19 Nov 2007)

The show was great!  

Thanks to the show I also discovered a great band from Chicago! 'The Tossers' is what they were called I do beleive. I think out of the whole concert they had the best sound levels. I found dropkick was put waaay to loud, and at times the speakers had audible crackling... but not enough to make me pissed at the show!


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Dec 2007)

Best seen in a dingy pub somehwere in the UK with a pint in one hand and some strange young lady (with green hair) in the other


The Jam - Eton Rifles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG0L86DRuC8


Stiff Little Fingers - Tin Soldier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6lR-j9kye0


----------

